# Foamy D?



## mdonbru

Forgive me if this topic has been addressed before - but does anyone else sometimes have foamy diarrhea? I just had a blowout (almost didn't make it to the can at work!) and it was foamy. I don't drink carbonated beverages except for an occasional beer (but I did not drink beer today or yesterday). I'm wondering what the heck can make it foamy! Anyone know?Marty


----------



## Kathleen M.

Just how foamy are we talking?There can be gas trapped in the stool that comes out after it hits the water and the little bubbles may be visible. It is normal to have some gas in the stool. You don't have to consume a gassy liquid for that. The bacteria in the colon make gas from carbs in your stool just like yeast will do in beer.K.


----------



## mdonbru

It varies from just a few floating foamy spots maybe an inch or so in diameter, to pretty much the whole water surface being covered in foam. That would be an extreme that I have not seen more than once or twice. It's usually more like the first scenario. I'm not overly concerned about this, just curious. I know foam can be a sign of some pretty yukky diseases and conditions, though, so it's something to think about, I guess.Marty


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'd guess something that causes you to produce a lot of mucus might make things foamier than usual.Some IBSers seem to have a lot of mucus production even when there isn't some bacteria or parasite causing the reaction (probably why foamy could be associated with bad things).K.


----------



## Talissa

I've always heard frothy stools are due to fat malabsorption. Acc to this, it can also point to low bile~"Malabsorption problems can cause undigested fat in the stool (steatorrhea) which is characterized by foul smelling, light yellow to gray, greasy or frothy stools. This may also be caused by low bile output."http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtstools.htm


----------



## tltrull

Ive had this lots of times, usually when I havent eaten much before a blowout.


----------



## mdonbru

Talissa - That makes sense for me - I had my gallbladder out last year, and before that it was barely functioning.Kath- yes, I had heard that bacterial overgrowth or parasites can cause the foam, too. I am just about to do a 3-day stool sample so if anything like that is going on I'll find out soon. I kind of doubt that, though - the explanation of malabsorbtion of fat makes more sense to me.I know it's pretty common, but it's kind of nice to know it's no big deal.Marty


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually people who can't absorb fat have some other symptoms, like they can't maintain weight. Are you having problems like that?K.


----------



## Talissa

Marty,I'm glad you're getting your stool tested! I believe I read once at the univ of virginia site that bacterial overgrowth can lead to fat malabsorption(as well as carbs), and they explain how fairly thoroughly...if you're interested, I'll search for that article(it's really good).So I guess it could be either. This may be dense, but wouldn't the gallbladder removal mean _more_ bile salts--unregulated release from the liver? That's why the calcium works so well for those with no gallbladder, because it binds up that extra bile?I had the frothy D as well, a couple of times,when I first got PI-IBS & it's, well, sort of disgusting, eh? Marty, what lab are you using for the stool sample test? It's pretty cool to find out what's going on in the colon...esp if you also get the beneficial bacteria levels tested.Hope you share your results!Talissa


----------



## flux

> quote:I believe I read once at the univ of virginia site that bacterial overgrowth can lead to fat malabsorption(


Malbsorption *never* occurs in IBS.Some people believe IBS may be caused by bacterial overgrowth.Therefore, bacterial overgrowth does *not* on its own cause malabsorption.The reason bacterial overgrowth had been linked to malabsorption is that other underlying causes were responsible for the malabsorption and the bacterial overgrowth. These causes are not responsible for the suspected bacterial overgrowth in IBS.


> quote:I've always heard frothy stools are due to fat malabsorption.


It is probably safe to say that by froth you mean bubbles. These bubbles may be from the gas trapped in the stool or it is also possible that may be from the air directly above the toilet water. That effect would occur if there were a soaplike substance in the stool. Oils combined with some basic substance (alkaline pH) could create such a substance.It is *normal* for there to oil in the stool. If the stool somehow had some basic component added to it (particularly MoM), I suppose this effect could occur.


----------



## Talissa

OK all-knowing flux. If anyone's interested, here's the article~Uninvited Guests: The Impact of Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth on Nutritional Status


----------



## mdonbru

Kath- no, I'm not having trouble keeping weight on - actually, once I had my gallbladder out I gained a few pounds... Now I'm more puzzled about the foam than before. Perhaps it is just trapped gas and nothing more sinister is going on. I will admit that I have been feeling especially tired and worn out lately, but I think that's just normal wear 'n tear for a working mom with IBS.Talissa - yeah, I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the lab test. I have no idea exactly what lab it goes to - I'm just dropping off the sample at the clinic I go to. I'm not even sure what all is being tested. My doc figures nothing unusual will show up. Thanks for the article - I will read it when I have a free moment in this busy Friday at work!Marty


----------



## Twocups424

man I get real frothy D about once a month and DANG DOES IT HURT. After a couple of bouts of that a day, I'M IN BED FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT IF POSSIBLE. I feel that its from the excessive rate of movement through the system and it just gets propelled out !!!!!1


----------

